# I'm having to spoon feed my crested gecko



## allyf1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought my gecko about 2-3 weeks ago.

The tanks set up is that there is a big log on one side covered by foliage and on the other side vines. I have a water and a food bowl on the ground of the tank.
He refuses to come down from the top of the tank or from the foliage. If I move the foliage to the other side of the tank, he remains on the big log at the top.
I worry that he is not eating and have been spoon-feeding him every few days. I did put 3 crickets in at different times of which I think he ate 2 as I never saw them again. I dont think he has done a poo though, which makes me worry he isnt eating!

I have only seen him come from the top of the log once when he was shedding his skin, which he ate, and I still cant find any poo!!

Should I get more foliage all over the tank to encourage him to not just stay in one small area.
Also how often should I take him out and hold him for?

Thanks!!


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

First I would like to say welcome to RFUK!

I don't keep cresties although I have much experience with many lizards so my reply is based on this. All lizards suffer from relocation stress - some individuals more than others. This usually causes them to stop eating for a while. The best thing you can do is to minimise this. You do this by letting them settle into their new environment. Don't move things around and don't handle your crestie yet - they ATM see you as a predator. Assuming that he/she is a healthy size and weight you should not need to spoon feed at this stage - this will only add to the stress. I hope this helps.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have cresties.

how big/old is he?

if you`ve only had him a few weeks i wouldnt handle him at all yet, not till you can see him pooping regularly.

young cresties like live food more often than older ones. 
my babies have small dusted crix 2x a week and get offered cgd 3x a week.

i wouldnt spoon feed the crestie at all tbh - you run the risk of stressing him up more, it`ll take him longerto settle, getting food stuck in his nostrils and making him lazy so that he will not feed himself.

more foilage hiding places sound a good idea, hopefully once he`s feeling more secure he`ll come out more often.


----------

